# Cable card error pops up. we can certainly hit the clear button and everything resumes normally, but was hoping someone would have some thoughts



## lvc.collings (5 mo ago)

We have just recently moved to our new location, and since we went from one state to another, had to get new cable cards sent to us. That said, everything works well except that once every three or four days, we get a cable card error. We


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Most likely not properly paired by the new CableCO.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

lvc.collings said:


> We have just recently moved to our new location, and since we went from one state to another, had to get new cable cards sent to us. That said, everything works well except that once every three or four days, we get a cable card error. We
> View attachment 74542


To add to what dianebrat said, if you look under the same menu area, Conditional Access, if you see VAL? the cableCARD is not paired. This is how it looks on my cableCARD with Verizon Fios.


----------



## Dagi (Apr 7, 2006)

All - I will put this in a couple of posts about TiVo, Cable Card and Tuning Adaptor issues. About 5 weeks ago my TiVo did not get any live TV anymore. Tuning adapter and Cable Card could not be found by TiVo. After swapping out cards, TAs and even a brand new TiVo it turns out* TiVo needs a specific frequency 110.25* in order to be able to work. For whatever reason that frequency was gone on my cable. Once that was turned back on - tata..everything worked again. 
Thank you Cox Support for sticking with me and all the troubleshooting.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

lvc.collings said:


> We have just recently moved to our new location, and since we went from one state to another, had to get new cable cards sent to us. That said, everything works well except that once every three or four days, we get a cable card error. We
> View attachment 74542


Call your cable company. You card is not properly paired.

Your card is not defective and a tech visit is not necessary. This can be fixed over the phone if you find a competent rep.


----------



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> Call your cable company. You card is not properly paired.
> 
> Your card is not defective and a tech visit is not necessary. This can be fixed over the phone if you find a competent rep.


Big BIG "if"! Most people there don't know what they are doing! (Unfortunately)


----------

